# Any One Do La Paz or Cabo ?



## shipley (May 13, 2001)

Thinking about taking family (2 adults, 13 yr and 17yr daughters and 18yr old son) on last minute cruise for 3 to 7 days this December. Any one have exp./comments/info on La Paz or Cabo. Any reasonable bareboats available that anyone is aware of. We currently own 34 sloop and have been doing coastal cruising (both Atlantic and Pacific) on our boats for over 25yrs. Thinking we would want at least 41''. Thoughts anyone??? Thx


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Moorings runs a charter base in Cabo but December is not an ideal time to go.


----------



## shipley (May 13, 2001)

sailmc - why is that - weather? busy? thx


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Weather primarily. You''re not far enough south to miss all those nasty cold fronts with their cold temps an strong northerlies.


----------

